# inspiron 6400/E1505 "Digital Media Card Reader" driver needed.



## Trickedoutstz (Apr 14, 2008)

Title says it all. Can't find it in any google search or at dell.com's support page. Reader isn't detecting any cards.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
What errors are in the Device Manager?
This is the Media Card Reader driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=27&fileid=188377
Bill


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Same as above^:grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Got ya Wrench97:grin:
Bill


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Grayhair61 (Feb 11, 2010)

I know these are old posts, but I've had my E1505 for 3 years and finally found the drivers for my card reader -- anyone having this issue can contact me


----------



## awkashkumar (Jan 23, 2012)

hello.. me 2 need card reader driver for d same laptop.. cn u hlp me...


----------

